# Lake Livingston Flood Warning



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

River at Riverside expected to rise to 135.5 by Tuesday morning---flood stage is 134.00. How will this translate to lake levels at the dam?

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydr...&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6

Click on "Flood Warning"


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Mayor Sunbeam will chime in.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Only a guess, but I think the lake level has topped out for now at 132.5. They are letting out a lot more than is coming in. Sunbeam...need some help here.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

http://lakelevelalert.com/livingston-current-lake-level-texas.php sorry guys, old info


----------



## Bobcat (Mar 24, 2011)

What's the highest level the lake is allowed to reach?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Right now, the lake level is 132.52 while Riverside is 133.93. There is a certain amount of truth to the "wall" of water saying. It is surprising how much a strong wind can influence levels also. The "wall" of water is many times more pronounced in the upper river than in the lake, which gives the "wall" room to spread out.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Right on Mark. As I suggested earlier, TRA was a little slow getting into the game. Looks like they were looking up river when they got caught with two events of 4 plus inches on the local water shed. The lake was rising four to five inches every eight hours for two days. So they started opening gates to match.
Their discharge schedule was just starting to hold the elevation even (in v. out) when there was the two tremendous rain falls on Maynard creek that dumped over 8000 cfs into the river about 30 miles south of the dam. 
That caused some concern, I am sure, since the 30,000 plus cfs from the dam and that Maynard water posses a threat to the folks in the low areas around Romayor and Liberty.
Friday and Saturday they had a 4.5 ft. high hump in the river at Romayor. That meant the water discharging from the dam was running "uphill". That has now nearly equalized to less than 2 feet.
But Saturday morning they started jerking gates open The flow went from about 20,000 to nearly 40,000 in only a few hours. It has now stabilized at 38,000 cfs.
The upper river flow is now falling fast. The slug crested at Lock n Dam late Friday night.
It has fallen about 5000 cfs in the last 24 hours. Above there the river is draining fast. There is still a sizable slug just above Riverside but is is less that the discharge rate.
Baring any more local heavy rain it appears that TRA has a handle on things now. The lake gauge at the dam stabilized at 132.59 and has began to drop slowly in the last 12 hours.
It will take another day for the water above Riverside to spread into the upper lake. 
The 190 bridge does retard the flow some into the lower lake. It does not have that same noisy frothy look that you see in the tail race but the same volume of water seen at the gates is also flowing under the bridge. The area under the bridge is only 15 feet deep except in the channel. The water in the tail race is flowing over twice that depth in an area near as wide.
Bear in mind that TRA owns the easement up to the 135 foot elevation. What might appear to us as a flood condition is only a full lake to them.
I had mentioned early this week that we should insure our boats were secure and safe in case of an event just as has happened. I too was a little complacent. I had to go out to Lakeside RV and raise the pontoon again last night. It was in no danger but the stern end of the pontoons was about four inches into the water. That was after I had raised it to what I thought was a safe elevation. Several boats in slings were actually floating. I made sure all of them had a good safety line on them so that they stayed put until the water drops.
At noon yesterday the gas dock at Beacon Bay had one inch of free board. But I have seen it two foot under water before.
So to summarize, we got what we prayed for all summer. The lake is full, the creeks have been flushed, the weeds and grass is flooded for spawning this spring. The White bass are in down town Dallas, the stripers are headed to the Gulf and the big blue cats are biting drift baits. Huh Shadslinger?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That sums it up it nice mayor.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Mayor, u summed up.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

"and the big blue cats are biting drift baits
___________________________________________________

That's just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Where the blacks biting? Heard it took 24lbs for the tourney yesterday. Was surprised. 


Cody C


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

The water is starting to trickle down at Riverside as per the charts.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If one would have said it would be like this, three months ago, noone would have believed.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone is happy except my witch doctor and the Indian rain dancers. They say they are finding it hard to live on unemployment checks. But at least they get to draw them for 99 weeks or until November 6th which ever comes first.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad I went out and checked mine at Beacon. Like the mayor said, that marina is plum full. I had left the top up on my deck boat last I used it, which kept it from being lifted very high... the sterndrive was in the water. I went ahead and lifted it the rest of the way up to be safe. There were several boats that had floated out of the sling up there. Sad to see that.

My favorite part was seeing that you have to walk UP the ramp to the floating dock between the ramps. I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah man that marina is full of water! Went out this afternoon about 4:00 and fished until about 5:30 and the water level really stood out to me when I pulled up to the gas dock.
All summer we had to use a ladder to get and out at the gas pump slip, now you have to step down to the dock!

I caught three stripers and one big sow white bass and one yellow bass.
The stripers were hard fighting fish, they can really wail in the cooler water! 
They were about 20" long. I kept one and gave it to a fellow at the dock crappie fishing along with the white bass. He seemed happy to get them to add to his stringer.
:walkingsm

The Mighty Red-Fin is back in good condition, after suffering numerous blows during the drought from underwater obstructions and is in a new at Beacon bay marina. Easy to walk to, a nice change from the heart attack hill I used to climb to get loaded and unloaded.
Right by the floating dock, sweet! Thanks Sunbeam!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree. Nice to not have to use a ladder to get down into the boat.


----------

